# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Μυκόνου [Historic photos of Mykonos]

## Nicholas Peppas

I can't believe this is the thread of Mykonos... I thought someone would have started it long time ago...

Here _Galaxias**_ in Mykonos in 1970

Galaxias in Mykonos 1970.jpg
** I have learned that if you add a photo of a beautiful ship, people are more likely to visit a thread!

_Mykonos_ in 1932

Mykonos 1932.jpg

_Mykonos_ in 1955

Mykonos 1955.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> _Mykonos_ in 1955
> 
> Mykonos 1955.jpg


Πόσο "αγνή" ήταν κάποτε και πως είναι σήμερα!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πόσο "αγνή" ήταν κάποτε και πως είναι σήμερα!!


Yorgo, just for you, I got yo a 1993 photograph from exactly the same spot. You must admit that building has been remarkably well controlled and that the old houses have been kept perfectly! At least judging from what I see in these two pictures this is one town where there is some sanity (unlike Santorini).

Mykonos.jpg

Yorgo, even more pristine when our great grandfathers lived...

Mykonos.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*excellent photos my friend. If you have any more, please share them with us 
*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Mυκονος*... 

mykonos.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

> *Mυκονος*... 
> 
> mykonos.jpg


 Εδώ βλέπουμε στο βάθος τον Απόλλωνα του Νομικού (πρώην Lisieux) το Οία (μετέπειτα Λητώ και πρώην Queen of the Channel) κι ένα κρουαζειρόπλοιο του Χανδρή μάλλον το Carina II.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εδώ βλέπουμε στο βάθος τον Απόλλωνα του Νομικού (πρώην Lisieux) το Οία (μετέπειτα Λητώ και πρώην Queen of the Channel) κι ένα κρουαζειρόπλοιο του Χανδρή μάλλον το Carina II.


Του Χανδρη μηπως ειναι το Fiesta?

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Του Χανδρη μηπως ειναι το Fiesta?


 Πράγματι είναι το Fiesta [Carina (1), Mona's Queen] http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=fiesta όπως μπορεί να διαπιστώσει κανείς αν δει τη φωτό σε μεγέθυνση και όχι το Carina (II) [Carina II, Helene, Princess Helene] http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=fiesta

----------


## nikosnasia

ΟΧΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΑΛΙΑ. ΔΕΚΑΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ. ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 1996.ΤΟ OLYMPIC ΣΤΗ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ.
Pict0004.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*συγκρίνοντας την παραπάνω φωτογραφία του '96 με φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα φέτος ειναι η μέρα με την νύχτα...αγνώριστο έχει γίνει το νησί. φίλε nikosnasia σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! 
*

----------


## gtogias

> *συγκρίνοντας την παραπάνω φωτογραφία του '96 με φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα φέτος ειναι η μέρα με την νύχτα...αγνώριστο έχει γίνει το νησί. φίλε nikosnasia σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ !*


Σίγουρα η φωτό του nikosnasia δείχνει μια Μύκονο καλύτερη από τη σημερινή, αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι από τότε με σήμερα υπάρχει και μια βελτίωση, μιας και σήμερα πρέπει να λείπει το δάσος με τις κεραίες TV.

----------


## hayabusa

*ναι όντως...το δάσος λείπει...έχει γίνει ζούγλα δυστυχώς !
*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Μυκονος...*το Λιμανι...Βλεπουμε το *Λητω* του Νομικου,το *Ρομαντικα* του Χανδρη, και αριστερα το *Δηλος* του Νομικου.

mykonos01.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μυκονος... 1956

*Mykonos 1956.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

PDVD_005.jpg

PDVD_006.jpg

PDVD_008.jpg

PDVD_025.jpgΤο έργο είναι η <ΠΑΡΙΖΙΑΝΑ>
Ο τόπος ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ

Το πλοίο του Νομικού ποιο είναι ????

----------


## hayabusa

ο τοξότης έβγαλε το βέλος από τη φαρέτρα και πέτυχε κέντρο. πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Στην 1η είναι το ΛΗΤΩ και στις δύο επόμενες ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, στην 4η δεν το γνωρίζω το όνομα ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην 1η είναι το ΛΗΤΩ και στις δύο επόμενες ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, στην 4η δεν το γνωρίζω το όνομα ...


Eρρικα Μπρόγερ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα!Πριν 30 χρονια την ειχα γνωρισει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Εγκαίνια του αεροδρομίου Μυκόνου και Πέτρος ο πελεκάνος 26/6/1971
*
¶ποψη της Μυκόνου μέσα από αεροπλάνο που φτάνει στο νησί. Ο Υπουργός Συγκοινωνιών Γεώργιος Βάλλης, πλαισιωμένος από τοπικούς παράγοντες και επισήμους, εγκαινιάζει το αεροδρόμιο του νησιού ενώ κόσμος συγκεντρωμένος παρακολουθεί. Αεροπλάνο, στο αεροδρόμιο. Το αεροπλάνο ενώ απογειώνεται από το αεροδρόμιο.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...351&thid=10398

----------


## gtogias

Σίγουρα η Μύκονος πρέπει να είχε αρκετό ενδιαφέρον από τη δεκαετία του 50 και μετά μιας και ήταν από τους πρώτους τουριστικούς προορισμούς σε μια εποχή που τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν ανθρώπινες διαστάσεις.

Σε μια σκηνή από φωτογραφική καρτ ποστάλ εκδόσεων Φραγκή βλέπουμε τέσσερα διαφορετικά πλοία στη Μύκονο. Ζητούμενο η ταυτοποίηση τους:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93992

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ-συλλεκτικη η φωτο.Μονο μια ερωτηση που ψαχνω απαντηση πολλα χρονια.Πιο ειναι το βαπορι που πλαγοδετησε ή τελος παντων εδεσε στη μυκονο χωρις να ειναι αροδου?

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Σίγουρα η Μύκονος πρέπει να είχε αρκετό ενδιαφέρον από τη δεκαετία του 50 και μετά μιας και ήταν από τους πρώτους τουριστικούς προορισμούς σε μια εποχή που τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν ανθρώπινες διαστάσεις.
> 
> Σε μια σκηνή από φωτογραφική καρτ ποστάλ εκδόσεων Φραγκή βλέπουμε τέσσερα διαφορετικά πλοία στη Μύκονο. Ζητούμενο η ταυτοποίηση τους:
> 
> [ATTACH]93992ο [/ATTACH]


Το πρώτο από δεξιά ίσως το Σεμίραμις. Το δεύτερο σίγουρα το Δέσποινα. Το τρίτο το Αγγέλικα ή το Αιγαίον. Το τέταρτο ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πρώτο από δεξιά ίσως το Σεμίραμις. Το δεύτερο σίγουρα το Δέσποινα. Το τρίτο το Αγγέλικα ή το Αιγαίον. Το τέταρτο ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω....


Το πρωτο αριστερα μου θυμιζει Ιταλικο πλοιο της Adriatica, ισως το *San Giorgio* η κατι τετοιο. Το δευτερο ειναι βεβαια ασπρο (δηλαδη *Αιγαιον*) αλλ μοιαζει περισσοτερο με το *Αγγελικα*.   Ηταν ποτε το *Αγγελικα* ασπρο; Παντως η φωτογραφια ειναι θαυμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για οσους ζητουν παλιες φωτογραφιες της Μυκονου, ιδου μερικες του 1950 απο την ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ 

Mykonos1 1950.JPGMykonos2 1950.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

αν βάλουμε δίπλα δίπλα τυην δεύτερη φωτογραφία με μια ίδια του σημερα θα δούμε την καταστροφή που έχει υποστεί το νησί από την ανεξέλεγκτη οικοδόμηση. 

Εξαιρετικό υλικό, ευχαριστούμε πολύ  ! ! !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιο φιλμ απο την βιβλιοθηκη  του Institut National de l'Audiovisuel  (ΙΝΑ) απο τις 9 Μαιου 1959
http://ha.ina.fr/video/CPF86642658/mediterranee.fr.html

Απο το προγραμμα  Voyage sans passeport με τον Gilles Simon και την Ir&#232;ne Chagneau.

Περιλαμβανει απιθανα πλανα απο διαφορα μερη της Ελλαδος.  Δειτε το με την ησυχια σας

•    ΔΗΛΟΣ και ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ  3:57 μεχρι 5:08


DM.jpg

----------


## ppgk2005

> Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ από την όμορφη Μύκονο, και αυτή τη φορά με τέσσερα κρουαζιερόπλοια αρόδου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98667


Ωραίες εποχές, όμορφα βαπόρια με λίγους και καλούς επιβάτες (και όχι με τα μιλιούνια που σήμερα αλοιώνουν κάθε λιμάνι που επισκέπτονται!) 

Από δεξιά, City Of Rhodos του Κυρτάτα, Galaxias και Constellation του Καβουνίδη, και το τελευταίο πρέπει να είναι το Oceanos του Ποταμιάνου.... Όλα τα πρακτόρευε τότε ο Paralos....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> αν βάλουμε δίπλα δίπλα τυην δεύτερη φωτογραφία με μια ίδια του σημερα θα δούμε την καταστροφή που έχει υποστεί το νησί από την ανεξέλεγκτη οικοδόμηση. 
> 
> Εξαιρετικό υλικό, ευχαριστούμε πολύ  ! ! !


Αν θελεις να δεις την *Μυκονο της δεκαετιας του 1960* παρακολουθησε αυτο το φιλμ της γαλλικης ΙΝΑ http://ha.ina.fr/video/CPF92017301/g...tiques.fr.html  γυρω στο 6ο και 7ο λεπτο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μυκονος της δεκαετιας του 1930. Το πλοιο που φαινεται ειναι μαλλον το *Νικολ**α**ος Τογιας*, ενα απο τα καλυτερα της εποχης εκεινης

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Mykonos 1930.JPG

Mykonos 1930s.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Μυκονος της δεκαετιας του 1930. Το πλοιο που φαινεται ειναι μαλλον το *Νικολ**α**ος Τογιας*, ενα απο τα καλυτερα της εποχης εκεινης
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101543


Nίκο, είναι το ΣΑΜΟΣ του Ιγγλέση όπως έχουμε δει εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nίκο, είναι το ΣΑΜΟΣ του Ιγγλέση όπως έχουμε δει εδώ.


Παλι το μπλεκω το *Νικολαος Τογιας* με το *Σαμος*!

----------


## Ellinis

> Σίγουρα η Μύκονος πρέπει να είχε αρκετό ενδιαφέρον από τη δεκαετία του 50 και μετά μιας και ήταν από τους πρώτους τουριστικούς προορισμούς σε μια εποχή που τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν ανθρώπινες διαστάσεις.
> 
> Σε μια σκηνή από φωτογραφική καρτ ποστάλ εκδόσεων Φραγκή βλέπουμε τέσσερα διαφορετικά πλοία στη Μύκονο. Ζητούμενο η ταυτοποίηση τους:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93992


Έστω και με καθυστέρηση, να δώσω μια απάντηση στο φίλο gtogias για την ταυτότητα του πλοίου δεξιά που δεν είχε απαντηθεί. 
Πρόκειται για το ARIADNE της Hapag Lloyd, το οποίο μετέπειτα γνωρίσαμε ως ARIANE και BON VIVANT του Χανδρή.
Με τα χρώματα της Hapag παρέμεινε το 1957-61, οπότε μας οριοθετεί και την χρονολογική περίοδο που τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία.

----------


## Ellinis

*Το λιμάνι της Μύκονου της δεκαετίας του ΄20... άλλοι ρυθμοί!*

*Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το λεύκωμα "Μύκονος" του Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη για το οποίο έγραψε σχετικά* *εδώ* *ο Αντώνης (κατά φόρουμ Roi Baudoin)*

*Η λεζάντα γράφει:* 
*Απο το Αι-Νικολακι της Καδενας.*
*Το πλοιο "Ελευθερια" αγκυροβολημενο*
*στο Γιαλο. Ο Καινουργιος Μολος δεν υπαρχει*
*( αρχες δεκαετιας 30)*

*Tη λεπτομέρεια με το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ την ανέβασα σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση στο θέμα του πλοίου εδώ.*

Mykonos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχει γινει  διασημο το λευκωμα του Θεοκλητου Τριανταφυλλιδη.
Η πλακα ειναι οτι δεν εχει βγει και σε πολλα αντιτυπα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εχει γινει  διασημο το λευκωμα του Θεοκλητου Τριανταφυλλιδη.
> Η πλακα ειναι οτι δεν εχει βγει και σε πολλα αντιτυπα.


Οτι εχει παλιες φωτογραφιες πλοιων και λιμανιων ειναι σπουδαιο γι αμας ολους...  Θα ελθουν και αλλες φωτογραφιες απο βιβλια σε λιγο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Περιμενουμε να δουμε ωραια πραγματα, οπως μας εχετε συνηθησει

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Το λιμάνι της Μύκονου της δεκαετίας του ΄20... άλλοι ρυθμοί!*
> 
> *Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το λεύκωμα "Μύκονος" του Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη για το οποίο έγραψε σχετικά* *εδώ* *ο Αντώνης (κατά φόρουμ Roi Baudoin)*
> 
> *Η λεζάντα γράφει:* 
> *Απο το Αι-Νικολακι της Καδενας.*
> *Το πλοιο "Ελευθερια" αγκυροβολημενο*
> *στο Γιαλο. Ο Καινουργιος Μολος δεν υπαρχει*
> *( αρχες δεκαετιας 30)*
> ...


 Πανεμορφη εικονα! Καταπληκτικο λευκωμα!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Ellinis

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πεντε φωτογραφιες του Παπαδημου απο την Μυκονο της δεκαετιας του 1960  (δηλαδη προιστορικες!)

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Mykonos 1960.JPGMykonos 1960b.JPG

Mykonos 1960c.JPGMykonos 1960k.JPG

Mykonos h 1960.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες πλοιων απο την Μυκονο της δεκαετιας του 1960  

Για να δουμε ποιος θα τα αναγνωρισει

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Mykonos 1960 ship.JPG

Mykonos 1960s ship.JPG

Mykonos ship 1960.JPGMykonos ship2 1960.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ανεπαναληπτες φωτο απο την ηρεμη τοτε μυκονο.Ευχαριστουμε τον nicholas peppas για την προσφορα του

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φιλοι μου σας ανεβαζω αλλη μια υπεροχη φωτο απο το λευκωμα του Θεοκλητου Τριανταφυλλιδη.
Στη φωτο βλεπουμε στο βαθος το θρυλικο παντελης και σε πρωτο την λαντζα με τους ταξιδιωτες να φτανουν στο λιμανι του προορισμου μετα απο ενα πολυωρο ταξιδι.
Το μεγαλο μπαμ της ταχυτητος δεν εχει γινει ακομα με τα ταχυπλοα TSS LETO & APOLLON που εκαναν το ταξιδι στην μυκονο σαν μονοημερη εκδρομη

DSCN5774.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οι εικονες αυτες μας ταξιδευουν πολλα χρονια πισω...  αναμνησεις και νοσταλγια μας πλημμυριζουν...   να εισαι καλα φιλε Ben Bruce που συνεχιζεις το ξεφυλλισμα...

----------


## Ellinis

Ας επιστρέψουμε στο λεύκωμα "Μύκονος" του Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη για να δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία με το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ 
να είναι αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμανάκι της Μυκόνου.

mykonos-eleftheria.jpg

Η φωτογραφία πιστεύω οτι ταιριάζει με το παρακάτω εξαιρετικό απόσπασμα:

To καράβι σαν πουλί πετάμενο εμπουκάρισενε στο στενό του Τούρλου και εφάνηκενε η Χώρα της Μύκονος. 
Ο καπτα-Νικόλας οπίσω στη πρύμη, κοντά στο λοστρόμο πουʼ τανε εκείνη την ώρα στο τιμόνι εφούμερνενε την πίπα του 
και εξάνοιενε κι εκείνος τη Μύκονο με τα μάτια βουρκωμένα. «Ούλοι στα πόστα σας. Το τιμόνι ούλο δεξιά. 
Αλέστα! Όρτσʼ αλά μπάντα! Ομπρός για τη Μύκονο!» και σε μια ώρα το καράβι «Αι Τέσσαρες Αδελφαί» ήταν αραγμένο στον Τούρλο.

Το κείμενο ανήκει στο Μυκονιάτη συγγραφέα Γ. Μορφινό και αναδημοσιεύτηκε στο εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του Παναγιώτη Κουσαθανά 
«Ορτσʼ αλά μπάντα!-Αναδρομικός διάπλους στην παλιά Μύκονο».

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Με την φωτογραφια απο το λευκωμα "Μυκονος" και το κειμενο απο το βιβλιο "Ορτσ' αλα μπαντα" ταξιδεψαμε και εμεις σε ταξιδι του χθες...στην Μυκονο... ταξιδι ομορφο... Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Ellinis._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια φωτο και διηγηση απο το γνωστο πια λευκωμα απο τον ellinis

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μυκονος περιπου το 1910
Απο το βιβλιο Aegean Days του J. Irving Mannatt,  Houghton and Miflin Co, Boston, 1914

Mykonos.jpg

Παμπαλαια φωτογραφια της Μυκονου (1915; )

Mykonos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τεσσερα κρουαζιεροπλοια στην Μυκονο το 1971. Απο το National Geographic

Mykonos 1971.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η μικρη αυτη φωτογραφια απο την μηνιαια εφημεριδα _Νεα Μυκονος_ του Μαρτιου 1964 μας δειχνει το μικρο πετρελαιοκινητο _Αγιος Ελευθεριος_ που εκανε τοτε τα μικρα ταξιδακια στην γραμμη Μυκονου-Δηλου.

19640300 Af Eleu0erios Nea Mykonos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο θεμα http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el βρισκουμε παλιες φωτογραφιες της Μυκονου http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el αναμεσα στις οποιες και αυτην 

Mykonos.JPG
Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο;

Επισης κοιταξτε αυτη την ατμοσφαιρικη φωτογραφια
Mykonos2.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Εντόπισα εδώ μια ταινία-σειρά εικόνων της Μυκόνου η οποία από το 10.33 και για 2 λεπτά δείχνει αρκετές φωτογραφίες παλιών πλοίων στη Μύκονο, όπως το 1ο ΣΤΕΛΑ ΜΑΡΙΣ, το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ, το ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Ι και άλλα

Σε ένα δεύτερο βίντεο εδώ βλέπουμε και την παρακάτω εικόνα με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ και νομίζω το ARIADNE (μετέπειτα ΑΡΙΑΝΕ του Χανδρή). 
111.jpg

Ο ίδιος φωτογράφος λογικά τράβηξε και αυτή την εικόνα όπου έχει προστεθεί και το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ. 
Είναι η εποχή που προσεγγίζουν τα πρώτα κρουαζιερόπλοια στο νησί και αλλάζουν την καθημερινότητα του νησιού.   Ο Κώστας Ουράνης γράφει στο βιβλίο του «Ταξίδια: Ελλάδα» τα παρακάτω: "Μοναδικό γεγονός στη Μύκονο είναι το πέρασμα του βαποριού της γραμμής. Αυτό δίνει κάποια κίνηση. Τα καφενεδάκια βλέπουν μερικούς πελάτες, τα δρομάκια μερικούς περιπατητές, κ’ οι υπαίθριες αγορές πήλινων τσανακιών ένα-δυο αγοραστές. Βάρκες πάνε και έρχονται μεταξύ του βαποριού και του μώλου. Όταν φύγει το πλοίο, η Μύκονος ξαναπέφτει στη λευκή της υπνηλία. Δεν απομένει τίποτα άλλο στους κατοίκους της, παρά να κοιτάνε τη θάλασσα και τους ίσκιους των αντικρυνών νησιών."

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφο ευρημα!!!
Και στην ταινια -  σειρα εικονων της  Μυκονου  στο 12.36 εχει φωτογραφιες απο την προσαραξη  του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ_

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφίες από τη Μύκονο το 1966 που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick. Δεν περιέχουν πλοία αλλά τις ανέβασα επειδή είναι όμορφες, ελπίζω να μην πειράζει !
myconos 66.jpgmyconos 66-2.jpg

----------

